# Pomp/Mullet Rigs



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Lets hear your thoughts on snood lengths. Long or short for Pomps and or Sea Mullet....

I like um kinda long for the Mullet and on the short and high side for Pompano...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Like mine both about 15 or 16 inches, To me it gets it away from the Weight better, and when you lose a hook ya just tie a new one on instead of tying a new rig...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Long for both in my opinion Abumike, I think long drops create natural action and along with the invisibility of fluoro, appeals to larger fish ..... I have plenty of friends that used to fish short drops, none of them would go back ... And not because of the quantity of fish they catch now ..... But the increased quality of fish they catch now ........ I like between 13 and 14" .. JMO ..... River


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmm, that is interesting. I have ran drops of about 8 inches or so on mine to reduce tangles. After I found the Fishing Mortician's rig, I figured I would go a bit longer. Was thinking of going about a foot long.
Nice to know this will help!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> Long for both in my opinion Abumike, I think long drops create natural action and along with the invisibility of fluoro, appeals to larger fish ..... I have plenty of friends that used to fish short drops, none of them would go back ... And not because of the quantity of fish they catch now ..... But the increased quality of fish they catch now ........ I like between 13 and 14" .. JMO ..... River



River, are you saying you tie your dropper loop so the bait 13" from the main line.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I think they mean the line going to each hook is 13 inches long. I have tied a few with long drops for the hook with 30lb flouro and the top one would occasionally twist around the mainline.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

River rig


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

surffshr said:


> River, are you saying you tie your dropper loop so the bait 13" from the main line.


Ain't no Dropper Loop on the River Rig...

JAM


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Surffshr, I don't tie dropper loops but yes, my hook would be 13 to 14" from the rigs main line, that where I've had a lot of success. It will tangle, you have to check it every time you check bait, don't let it build up ......... I know fishermen that go as high as 18" and I like 18" on a scaled down fishfinder rig ..... River


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> Surffshr, I don't tie dropper loops but yes, my hook would be 13 to 14" from the rigs main line, that where I've had a lot of success. It will tangle, you have to check it every time you check bait, don't let it build up ......... I know fishermen that go as high as 18" and I like 18" on a scaled down fishfinder rig ..... River


Thanks River, I definetly will have to lengthen mine. What knot do you use? And I would suspose that you want to have your main line long enough so that the bottom hook barely drops to the sinker and the top hook drops above where bottom one is tied to the main line


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Surgeons knot/Surgeons loop ......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pictures please


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Google it, basically just a double overhand knot .....


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Crap! I must have a dozen or so already tied with 6" to 8" snoods. I guess I will be redoing those.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Pictures please



http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm lazy I just buy River Rigs and the secret color Susan OBX Rig. I do talk Susan into tying them every once in awhile.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I tie mine with a 12-14" on the bottom hook and a 6-8" on the top, 24" between them Keeps them from tangling and still catches fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as you can, widely spaced. Down here a lot of guys tie 8" presnelled droppers onto their main line of 14-20 lb test up to 4' from the sinker. Catches a ton of fish.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I mainly fish the flats (wide swash bars) next to small pockets and cuts where waves are constantly rolling over the bar and the water is swirling. I find that 16" drops is my magic number. Like river pointed out you have to keep your lines untangled but it's a small price to pay to get that natural motion to the bait. I tie my rigs with 30lb leader at the max and often times will go down to 20lb leader.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I mainly fish the flats (wide swash bars) next to small pockets and cuts where waves are constantly rolling over the bar and the water is swirling. I find that 16" drops is my magic number. Like river pointed out you have to keep your lines untangled but it's a small price to pay to get that natural motion to the bait. I tie my rigs with 30lb leader at the max and often times will go down to 20lb leader.


how do you tie your drops to get the 16"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surffshr said:


> how do you tie your drops to get the 16"


I tie mine a bit different than the original RR. My rigs consist of 3 separate pieces. The main and 2 snoods. The main is most times #20 and the snoods sometimes as low as #10 depending on the water.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

surffshr said:


> how do you tie your drops to get the 16"


can make them as long as you want, talking rivers rig here not a double drop rig.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

surffshr said:


> how do you tie your drops to get the 16"


I don't tie loops. Mine are single line "traces" which perhaps is better terminology


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I tie mine a bit different than the original RR. My rigs consist of 3 separate pieces. The main and 2 snoods. The main is most times #20 and the snoods sometimes as low as #10 depending on the water.


 Sounds like a good way to do it
How do you tie them to main line? .


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

late to comment but my 2c:

big mullet: cannot beat the river rig design with a live flea

big pomps: for SE NC, central florida (cannot speak for hatteras as I have not fished it enough)...now i have tried every possible rig combination under the sun, most (>80%) citations have come on simple dropper rigs w/4-6" drops, 2 or 3, 30lb ande fluoro, spaced 8-12" apart, 6-8mm orange bead. sometimes will add a chartreuse float (the trout strike indicators for fly fishing, circular about 0.5" in diameter with line wrapped around once to keep it next to the hook)...always use circles, either owner or gami. don't use the "float hook" anymore, don't need it, adding the chartreuse strike indicator works just fine and a lot easier than hot glueing, etc. i know people will disagree but i think we should pay attention to what the people that need to put pomps on the beach for their living use...most are using only 3" drops or so...my set up is modified by using fluoro and slightly longer drops and has worked well for me. river rigs will work but will siginficantly cut down distance which is many times needed, plus the short drops keeps the flea floating up OFF the bottom where it is visible (similar to what a float does)...i feel that that increases my catch of the big ones. i will add that their are plenty of good rigs out there (e.g. FM rig) but 2 dropper is the easiest/quickest to tie, easy to store on the rod if you have to move spots (hook the 2 dropper hooks together and then the sinker snap goes on the hook holder of the rod), and has worked pretty darn well. will occassionally go to EB or FM rig style with light snoods if water is gin clear but am getting lazy these days....biggest challenge is finding the fish, once you find them and if you can put a flea in front of them they will bite pretty much any rig...JMHO


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My main is usually 30lb mono, and I tie 2 traces of about 14" from 10 to 20 fluro to the main with a standoff knot. Small circle hooks all the way. Depends on where and when, but I will use beads or small floats.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Greg 
Thanks for the reply. It's very interesting and informative to hear the different ways that work for different people.




greg12345 said:


> late to comment but my 2c:
> 
> big mullet: cannot beat the river rig design with a live flea
> 
> big pomps: for SE NC, central florida (cannot speak for hatteras as I have not fished it enough)...now i have tried every possible rig combination under the sun, most (>80%) citations have come on simple dropper rigs w/4-6" drops, 2 or 3, 30lb ande fluoro, spaced 8-12" apart, 6-8mm orange bead. sometimes will add a chartreuse float (the trout strike indicators for fly fishing, circular about 0.5" in diameter with line wrapped around once to keep it next to the hook)...always use circles, either owner or gami. don't use the "float hook" anymore, don't need it, adding the chartreuse strike indicator works just fine and a lot easier than hot glueing, etc. i know people will disagree but i think we should pay attention to what the people that need to put pomps on the beach for their living use...most are using only 3" drops or so...my set up is modified by using fluoro and slightly longer drops and has worked well for me. river rigs will work but will siginficantly cut down distance which is many times needed, plus the short drops keeps the flea floating up OFF the bottom where it is visible (similar to what a float does)...i feel that that increases my catch of the big ones. i will add that their are plenty of good rigs out there (e.g. FM rig) but 2 dropper is the easiest/quickest to tie, easy to store on the rod if you have to move spots (hook the 2 dropper hooks together and then the sinker snap goes on the hook holder of the rod), and has worked pretty darn well. will occassionally go to EB or FM rig style with light snoods if water is gin clear but am getting lazy these days....biggest challenge is finding the fish, once you find them and if you can put a flea in front of them they will bite pretty much any rig...JMHO


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

River said:


> Surgeons knot/Surgeons loop ......


River, is there a reason why you prefer the surgeon's loop over the dropper loop. I recently spent a week learning to tie a dropper loop and was rather proud of myself. Has all this effort gone for naught?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Furball ...... It's just so easy, I don't tie rigs ahead of time because I may want to change bottom loop length or drop length due to conditions ..... Or, something I've noticed with one of the other rigs I'm fishing. Anyway ... The dropper loops a great knot but I can tie a complete rig while I'm tieing one dropper loop, partially due to fat fingers, age and eyesight ........ River


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I know it's easy. I have been doing it that way for while. I was worried that in using a surgeon's I was compromising the overall strength of the rig. Hence, I spent a week with some old fishing line trying to make dropper loops while watching netflix. Thanks. Tom


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

to clarify my "dropper" loop rigs are just tied with surgeon's loops, can tie a surgeon's loop in 2 sec, once you get good you can have them stick out perpendicular just like a traditional dropper loop...


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

All very interesting, but what's a snood. LOL. I looked up snood in the dictionary; nothing like what I'm seeing here. lol


----------

